# Let me make a prediction



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe this is too obvious to be called a prediction.

Remember back a few years ago as a man rode down an escalator to turn the entire world upside down. No person in US history has taken more arrows. This went on for five years, and is still ongoing.

We have a new disruptor

Here is my prediction. - The archers now have another target.








​


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

HDRider said:


> .... Remember back a few years ago as a man rode down an escalator to turn the entire world upside down. No person in US history has taken more arrows. This went on for five years, and is still ongoing.


I have no idea what you are referring to. Give me another hint.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Alibaba vs. Tesla


I have always thought Musk a charlatan. Ma outclassed him. I thought this was an inspiring quote from Ma. Jack Ma: People worry about jobs, but I worry about education. The way we teach our kids are mainly designed for the industrial period..How can we make human beings smarter and wiser? I...




www.homesteadingtoday.com













Alibaba vs. Tesla


I have always thought Musk a charlatan. Ma outclassed him. I thought this was an inspiring quote from Ma. Jack Ma: People worry about jobs, but I worry about education. The way we teach our kids are mainly designed for the industrial period..How can we make human beings smarter and wiser? I...




www.homesteadingtoday.com





Seems that some here on this very site used to be the archers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to. Give me another hint.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Alibaba vs. Tesla
> 
> 
> I have always thought Musk a charlatan. Ma outclassed him. I thought this was an inspiring quote from Ma. Jack Ma: People worry about jobs, but I worry about education. The way we teach our kids are mainly designed for the industrial period..How can we make human beings smarter and wiser? I...
> ...


As I said a few posts ago, when Elon first talked about taking Twitter - I tried real hard to not like him. And I still think Ma is a good chap. That is why he has been silenced by your hero, Xi


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Musk has always been a disruptor. He has become rich doing that. I did not believe that he would get Twitter but I was wrong. I also have no problem with him being in charge of it and making his own rules. If someone does not like that they can buy the company themselves or start their own. I also don't complain about Bezos, Gates or Ted owning all they do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Musk has always been a disruptor. He has become rich doing that. I did not believe that he would get Twitter but I was wrong. I also have no problem with him being in charge of it and making his own rules. If someone does not like that they can buy the company themselves or start their own. I also don't complain about Bezos, Gates or Ted owning all they do.


None of us are surprised by your allegiance to oligarchs.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> None of us are surprised by your allegiance to oligarchs.


 Just because I don't have a problem with them using their own money to buy what they want does not equate to allegiance. 

I noticed you are waving in the wind with your changing allegiance to your political gods depending on what they do that makes you happy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> changing allegiance to your political gods depending on what they do that makes you happy.


Absolutely. Why would I align with people that don't make me happy?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I noticed the victim used the word "allegience" vs your use of the word "align".
The difference is relevant to one's perspective.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Musk has always been a disruptor. He has become rich doing that. I did not believe that he would get Twitter but I was wrong. I also have no problem with him being in charge of it and making his own rules. If someone does not like that they can buy the company themselves or start their own. I also don't complain about Bezos, Gates or Ted owning all they do.


I'm not a big fan of his, but he is only a disrupter to political and economic leaders because he does not always play ball with them. That is his only good point that I can see. He is what used to be called a visionary who fantasizes and focus on inventing ever greater things. But more than that, he has acquired the means to make them happen, or at least try to.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

poppy said:


> That is his only good point that I can see.


@poppy You and I seem to agree on most things. I really can't recall where we did not agree on things.

Help me understand what you see as his failings.

Me, I used to resent the fact he levered government money. Then it occurred to me that he has turned out to be a good investment, kind of like a one man NASA.

I also did not like how he seemed to pay tribute to Xi, but I guess that is just business. If I hated every slob that did business in China then I would hate everyone. 

Somethings I let go when the overall good outweighs the bad.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Seems that some here on this very site used to be the archers.


Yes, speaking of weapons, I wonder if you were to post on Twitter your claim that Remington has ads touting that their guns are designed to kill more people, and it was immediately proven to be false (blue check tweeters you know), would you be ok with that?

Would you issue a tweet retracting your statement, sort of like publishers do, in order to remain a tweeter in good standing? Or would you just pretend it never happened and repeat the Maddow playbook in future tweetcussions?

In other words, should you be censored when you purposely put out false information?
Oh, bless the edit button and curse the screengrab.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I guess this only matters if you give two cents about Elon Musk, Twitter or any of that stuff.
Other than giving folks something to talk about, praise, condemn or otherwise argue, it probably has little to no effect on any of our lives.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You commented.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> it probably has little to no effect on any of our lives.


All due respect, you could not be more wrong.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Buying Tesla stock because I liked the Power Wall concept years ago enabled me to purchase real estate. I still own some Tesla stock.

He is brilliant in ways we don’t understand.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> @poppy You and I seem to agree on most things. I really can't recall where we did not agree on things.
> 
> Help me understand what you see as his failings.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Obama put that money out there so he could get elected again. Musk was the only one that could, at that time, put it to good use. And boy howdy did he ever put it to good use. 

The Obama supporters think that was their money. That's why they are mad now. At least Musk understands that it's everyone's money. Time to put it to good use.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Buying Tesla stock because I liked the Power Wall concept years ago enabled me to purchase real estate. I still own some Tesla stock.
> 
> He is brilliant in ways we don’t understand.


Agree. I don't think he does anything without being 3 moves ahead of his competition.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

"Any enemy of my enemy is my friend."

Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind.

At the very first hint of any divergence from that individual's criteria, the conservative is through with him/her or the company forever.

Trump is a good example. I am seeing conservatives screaming about how Trump is now endorsing RINOs, and therefore they are THROUGH with him forever. Never mind that he may be endorsing the least bad candidate and trying to get a majority of Republicans in the Senate and House for his next term.

Yeah, we conservatives are proud of our high standards, and rigidly holding all politicians and companies to our standards.

But that propensity is a major reason why conservatives will continue to decline in political power.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> "Any enemy of my enemy is my friend."
> 
> Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind.
> 
> ...


I have said the same thing. Our strength is our weakness.

Take what you said and consider our inability to organize and act as a group makes it tough to win.

Our saving grace is truth. What we believe is true, it is not based on a lie, or a false hope. I like to think truth wins in the end.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Im still very skeptical about Musk. I remember during Obama's first term Musk visited the Whitehouse some insane number of times [ I think it was like 200 times ]. He got billions from the government which I dont like, though I suppose its just the way things seem to go anymore.

Other things that disturb me; his company "Neurolink" which is busy trying to develop microchips to be put in people's brains that can be monitored from a cellphone? Thats pretty creepy. Ive heard him talk about it and he sounds like Klaus Schwab....he thinks its great. We'll all have chips implanted and be linked 24/7 to the internet via 5G. Not to worry though, Elon assures us that we wont have any wires sticking out of our heads....which is a relief. One of the things I like about my head is that there arent any wires sticking out of it.

Next, the timing of the take over stinks. Trump made Twitter main stream. When he left, alot of people left with him. He starts his own social media company and suddenly we get a take over of Twitter by an alleged free speech advocate?[ ....who just happens to want to put chips in everyone's brain??...who's backed by Morgan Stanley ]???

IDK I understand it is very possible to want to put chips in people's brains AND still be an advocate for free speech. It's just not likely to me. Those two things suggest two very different outlooks. Like being a communist and supporting the 2nd amendment....sure, its possible....but.....eeeh


My outlook on Musk is "we'll see". He's got to do something significant and lasting to role back censorship in a real way before I buy in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind."

What? Who?

I don't think that's true.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> "Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind."
> 
> What? Who?
> 
> I don't think that's true.


See - You just proved him right


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am confused. Maybe I'm multi-tasking too much.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I just don't understand this constant need to make sweeping judgements on entire groups of people because they have a conservative or a liberal point of view on one or multiple situations. No one is all conservative or all liberal.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am confused. Maybe I'm multi-tasking too much.


He requires you agree with him. You don't. You are not conservative enough for him.

Are you still confused?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I just don't understand this constant need to make sweeping judgements on entire groups of people because they have a conservative or a liberal point of view on one or multiple situations. No one is all conservative or all liberal.


You are correct. But you can be mostly one or the other. There is no purity, just plurality


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OH. I got that I wasn't conservative enough for HIM. I was taking exception to the idea that all conservatives are like that.

Thanks.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> "Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind."
> 
> What? Who?
> 
> I don't think that's true.





HDRider said:


> He requires you agree with him. You don't. You are not conservative enough for him.
> 
> Are you still confused?


I didn’t read @NRA_guy ’s point to mean that he expects everyone to meet his alignment standards. While I do think that his specific delivery was harder set than reality, I do believe that the conservative mindset is much less forgiving of betrayal than the liberal mindset.

That’s not necessarily a bad thing.

When a, say Mitt Romney comes along, and betrays the conservative ideology, the conservative base is not the slightest bit bashful of not only dropping him, but casting him as worse than the mainstream liberal that he really is.

The liberal base, however, will generally look the other way when one of their own behaves in a way that is diametrically opposed to their ideology, so long as it does not become an optical liability.

The minute that a wayward liberal commits some action that generates press that is unflattering to the party, the base will drop them, but not before. The conservative base doesn’t seem to care how great the media tells us that the betrayer is, once they’ve shown their true colors, they’re out.

Where I disagree with NRA_guy is on the implication that this is a bad thing. Sure, it may result in a more difficult public hearts-and-minds battle for the conservatives, the conservatives can demonstrate that they actually have standards and principles. More difficult or not, I wouldn’t want to be party to a group that doesn’t.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah. Ol' Elon helped my IRA a whole lot. Thanks Motley. But the kicker was his interview with Rogan when they fired up a doobie. Gotta love it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Where I disagree with NRA_guy is on the implication that this is a bad thing.


I think it is a bad thing.

The world and all the people operate on a spectrum from left to right, right to left, and we slide up and down on that spectrum depending on the issue. That said, the left never slides much past the middle, and neither does the right. We all do from time to time, maybe on a single issue or two, but overall we operate on our respective side of the middle. 

If those on one side of the spectrum, say the left, can operate as a coalition and work actively to further their overall agenda, they win. The spectrum on the left will control the agenda and policy.

The right is horrible at building a coalition on issues we face. HORRIBLE. We on the right act as individuals very well, but together, as a group, we suck bad. 

The real power will come when we realize that we control the politicians. When the right and the left can agree on an agenda, maybe the top ten things. Forget the 18,000 piddly **** things we disagree on and focus on the top ten.

Perfect is the enemy of good.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Just because I don't have a problem with them using their own money to buy what they want does not equate to allegiance.
> 
> I noticed *you are waving in the wind with your changing allegiance* to your political gods depending on what they do that makes you happy.


I noticed that too. I also noticed he waves with the wind depending on the allegiance he has to whoever is making responses to his threads because of his preconceived assumptions about them. Yesterday he went on the attack because I said I don't have a problem with his hero Musk buying Twitter or with Musk's reasons for doing it. Because he was expecting me to have a conniption fit about Musk. I'd have thought he would have been happy that I approved of his hero, but he wasn't. He got angry and went all contrary and flinging accusations at me as usual. Go figure. It's why I take everything he says with a pinch of salt, he can't be taken seriously anymore. Meh. 

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm hurt


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

NRA_guy said:


> "Any enemy of my enemy is my friend."
> 
> Conservatives (unlike liberals) demand 110% strict adherence to whatever the conservative individual has in mind.
> 
> ...


I think it was Reagan who warned against such strict standards.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The decision by Twitter’s board of directors on Monday afternoon to accept a takeover bid from Elon Musk means the company thinks the social media company would be best served by the ownership of a man who uses the platform to slime his critics, body-shame people, defy securities laws and relentlessly hawk cryptocurrencies.

Mr. Musk said that central to his vision for the service is for it to be an “inclusive arena for free speech,” but users should understand what that phrase means: It means free speech for people like Mr. Musk








Opinion | Twitter Under Elon Musk Will Be a Scary Place


Mr. Musk has not been a responsible caretaker for the companies he already oversees.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> I think it is a bad thing.
> 
> The world and all the people operate on a spectrum from left to right, right to left, and we slide up and down on that spectrum depending on the issue. That said, the left never slides much past the middle, and neither does the right. We all do from time to time, maybe on a single issue or two, but overall we operate on our respective side of the middle.......


Not if someone is an autistic protege like Elon Musk is. Autistics are on a completely different spectrum of their own.

.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Not to dredge up an older topic but.....

You seriously watched that entire discussion and thought that Jack Ma outclassed Elon Musk? I had a completely different reaction. I walked away from that wondering if Jack Ma is just some idiot puppet the CCP put in place at some "private" companies. And I still kind of think so...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wiscto said:


> Not to dredge up an older topic but.....
> 
> You seriously watched that entire discussion and thought that Jack Ma outclassed Elon Musk? I had a completely different reaction. I walked away from that wondering if Jack Ma is just some idiot puppet the CCP put in place at some "private" companies. And I still kind of think so...


It has been so long since I watched it I don't recall at all. I'll trust your take on it if you do remember it. 

I do think Ma is persona non grata with the CCP


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Like we trust the government to run it

Instead of counting on an allegedly benevolent billionaire like Elon Musk to guard free speech online by buying companies like Twitter, we should just take our digital public square out of rich people’s hands and into public ownership.​







Elon Musk Won’t Protect Free Speech Online


Instead of counting on an allegedly benevolent billionaire like Elon Musk to guard free speech online by buying companies like Twitter, we should just take our digital public square out of rich people’s hands and into public ownership.




www.jacobinmag.com


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

HDRider said:


> I do think Ma is persona non grata with the CCP


Yea he stepped out of line there for a while, have to give him credit for that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

"Mr. Musk: free speech is wonderful, hate speech is unacceptable. Disinformation, misinformation and hate speech have _NO PLACE_ on Twitter. Do not allow 45 to return to the platform. Do not allow Twitter to become a petri dish for hate speech, or falsehoods that subvert our democracy. Protecting our democracy is of utmost importance, especially as the midterm elections approach. Mr. Musk: lives are at risk, and so is American democracy." 








NAACP's Message to Elon Musk


NAACP's Message to Elon Musk




naacp.org


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Twitter has initiated a platform lockdown thru Friday to prevent the protectors of Democracy employees from committing sabotage. No changes or updates unless business critical and only approved by a Vice President.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Predictions? 
Well, who could have predicted that the richest man in the world and the owner of Twitter, a cutting edge space program, satellite internet and developer of electric vehicle technology would be an African American?
This is a proud day!


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

HDRider said:


> @poppy You and I seem to agree on most things. I really can't recall where we did not agree on things.
> 
> Help me understand what you see as his failings.
> 
> ...


I guess my suspicion is that, given Musk's intelligence and his propensity to push technology to extremes, he will make Twitter even worse as it pertains to personal freedom. I do think he wants freedom of speech but I wonder how that will work out long term. I notice Psaki is saying Biden is concerned about the power of social media platforms. Really? Since when? Never said a word about it until Musk bought Twitter. I see more countries going the social credit score route and what we post on social media is one component of your social credit score. IMO, anyone, liberal or democrat, is crazy to post on Twitter and other such forums. Probably ok for liberals for now, but when those in power who decide what earns you a good social credit score becomes conservative, the reverse will happen. I personally do not think it is a good idea to post my views on those platforms where everything is tracked.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> "Mr. Musk: free speech is wonderful, hate speech is unacceptable. Disinformation, misinformation and hate speech have _NO PLACE_ on Twitter. Do not allow 45 to return to the platform. Do not allow Twitter to become a petri dish for hate speech, or falsehoods that subvert our democracy. Protecting our democracy is of utmost importance, especially as the midterm elections approach. Mr. Musk: lives are at risk, and so is American democracy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was already that way. Except there wasn't any free speech.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The definition of free speech exists only in the mind of the beholder.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Musk doesn’t yet own Twitter, and he won’t for many more months, but he is now locked into a contract with the social network’s current management, and there’s a $1 billion penalty at stake if he pulls out. The two sides also agreed to certain rules of behavior for the period before the deal closes. And one day after that agreement was reached, Musk already broke the rules. 

But on April 26, Musk tweeted what could be considered two separate disparaging comments about Twitter employees. 

On Tuesday, Musk jumped into the fray, in essence agreeing with Enjeti’s critique of Gadde. “Suspending the Twitter account of a major news organization for publishing a truthful story was obviously incredibly inappropriate,” 

Just hours later, Musk replied to a tweet by right-wing conspiracy theorist Mike Cernovich alleging that Twitter lawyer Jim Baker, a former FBI general counsel, “facilitated fraud.”

“Sounds pretty bad …” Musk replied.

*Elon Musk can’t stop tweeting*








Elon Musk already broke his agreement with Twitter


By tweeting disparaging remarks about two Twitter lawyers, Elon Musk already broke his merger agreement




qz.com


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Maybe this is too obvious to be called a prediction.
> 
> Here is my prediction. - The archers now have another target


I think my favorite African-American is up to the task. Brandon has already formed a task force to bring him down, The Ministry of Truth. 

Now that I think of it, this will end badly either way it goes. Either the progressives are going to be thrown out of town, or we are going to loose our guns and rights to talk or think.
Given how the Military has excised the people who are not in line with correct political think, I am not as confident in neither the Police nor the Military to stand for the (actual) Constitution.

Sad. 

BTW I had to go to the hospital and almost died this week because of brandon and the covid jab. I will not get the jab ( For me it is a roll of the dice at best, attempted murder at worse) and to go to the Clinic you were forced to get the jab. I was hurt 7 weeks ago, seemed to be getting better, than bang, Tuesday my arm had swollen twice normal. Luckily they had removed the requirement and I am mending well. This is not how it is supposed to work.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Musk doesn’t yet own Twitter, and he won’t for many more months, but he is now locked into a contract with the social network’s current management, and there’s a $1 billion penalty at stake if he pulls out. The two sides also agreed to certain rules of behavior for the period before the deal closes. And one day after that agreement was reached, Musk already broke the rules.
> 
> But on April 26, Musk tweeted what could be considered two separate disparaging comments about Twitter employees.
> 
> ...


Wasn't what he twatted simple provable truths? How would that be unfair? He can still tell the actual truth, they just get confused at the Ministry of Truth.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> The decision by Twitter’s board of directors on Monday afternoon to accept a takeover bid from Elon Musk means the company thinks the social media company would be best served by the ownership of a man who uses the platform to slime his critics, body-shame people, defy securities laws and relentlessly hawk cryptocurrencies.
> 
> Mr. Musk said that central to his vision for the service is for it to be an “inclusive arena for free speech,” but users should understand what that phrase means: It means free speech for people like Mr. Musk
> 
> ...


That is simply bull hocky, where do you get that from, facts please.

And what is disinformation? It seems that in YOUR OPINION that truth, esp. scientific truth is a judgement call, therefor who is in power gets to decide.
WRONG! That is how third world countries act (as well as the CCP and russia) 

I pray we are still strong enough to regain our objective view on the world.

Trump is the best thing to have happened to US. Look at the shake-up. If he had not landed here, we may have never known until it was too late, and it still maybe too late, but we have a shot at it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heard Elon Musk was offered 100 free acres of land 40 miles north of Austin to put the new Twitter HQ.

No strings attached. Private owner too and not government.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Austin


aka San Francisco, TX


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> aka San Francisco, TX


Austin is weird, but it is NOT San Francisco. 
Show some respect.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Austin is weird, but it is NOT San Francisco.
> Show some respect.


For Texas it is as close as it gets


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> aka San Francisco, TX


Yeah but the land of part of a 20k acre tract. Very rural.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yeah but the land of part of a 20k acre tract. Very rural.


I hope he moves it. I hope Texas stays red.

There are about 2,500 Tweeties in San Fran


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

painterswife said:


> I just don't understand this constant need to make sweeping judgements on entire groups of people because they have a conservative or a liberal point of view on one or multiple situations. No one is all conservative or all liberal.


There are two kinds of people in this world. Those that place everyone in two groups, and those that don't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*George Soros, Clinton and Obama staffers and European governments are behind anti-Musk campaign to force big corporations to boycott Twitter*

Musk himself responded to the letter asking who funded them: the answer being an assortment of 'dark money groups' like George Soros's Open Society Foundation; NGOs founded by former Clinton and Obama administration staffers; wealthy Democrat donors and their family foundations; labor unions; and the governments of European nations.








Soros, Clinton and Obama staffers and Europe govs in anti-Musk letter


Elon Musk on Tuesday demanded more information about the funding of 26 groups who signed a letter to Twitter advertisers, warning that Musk threatens to turn Twitter into a 'cesspool'.




www.dailymail.co.uk







To whom it may concern: 

Elon Musk’s takeover of Twitter will further toxify our information ecosystem and be a direct threat to public safety, especially among those already most vulnerable and marginalized. Twitter has outsized influence in shaping both public discourse and industrywide platform governance standards. 

While the company is hardly a posterchild for healthy social media, it has taken welcome steps in recent years to mitigate systemic risks, ratcheting up pressure on the likes of Facebook and YouTube to follow suit. Musk intends to steamroll those safeguards and provide a megaphone to extremists who traffic in disinformation, hate, and harassment. Under the guise of ‘free speech,’ his vision will silence and endanger marginalized communities, and tear at the fraying fabric of democracy.

.
.
.
Sincerely,
Access Now 
Accountable Tech 
Black Lives Matter Global Network 
Foundation Center for Countering Digital Hate 
Empowering Pacific Islander Communities (EPIC) 
Face the Music Collective 
Fair Vote UK Free Press 
Friends of the Earth 
Gender Equity Policy Institute GLAAD 
Global Project Against Hate and Extremism 
Indivisible Northern Nevada 
Kairos Media Matters for America 
MediaJustice 
NARAL Pro-Choice America 
National Hispanic Media Coalition 
Religious Coalition for Reproductive Choice 
Reproaction 
Stop Online Violence Against Women Inc 
The Sparrow Project 
UltraViolet Union of Concerned Scientists 
V-Day/One Billion Rising 
Women’s March 


https://accountabletech.org/wp-content/uploads/Letter-to-Twitter-Advertisers.pdf


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

> Twitter risks becoming a cesspool of misinformation


Ummm....


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> *George Soros, Clinton and Obama staffers and European governments are behind anti-Musk campaign to force big corporations to boycott Twitter*
> 
> Musk himself responded to the letter asking who funded them: the answer being an assortment of 'dark money groups' like George Soros's Open Society Foundation; NGOs founded by former Clinton and Obama administration staffers; wealthy Democrat donors and their family foundations; labor unions; and the governments of European nations.
> 
> ...


That blm supports this says it all for me


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of the nation's biggest brands including Coca-Cola, Disney and Kraft are facing calls to boycott Twitter if the company's soon-to-be owner, billionaire Elon Musk 

Tuesday's letter targeted other big-name advertisers, as well, including Apple, Best Buy and HBO — the last of which is owned by WarnerMedia, CNN's parent. Spokespeople for the brands didn't immediately respond to requests for comment. 

Even if Musk ultimately decides against undoing Twitter's policies, his sole ownership of the company highlights his unaccountable power, said Nicole Gill, co-founder and executive director of Accountable Tech. [The silence is deafening regarding Bezos]

Angelo Carusone, CEO of Media Matters for America, one of the organizations behind the letter. "If Elon Musk comes in and gets rid of all the brand safety protections, I think Coca-Cola should be able to cancel their contract," Carusone said. "It would be very revealing if Twitter refuses to or does not sign or does not give those cancellation options."

"As top advertisers on Twitter, your brand risks association with a platform amplifying hate, extremism, health misinformation, and conspiracy theorists," the letter said, adding: "Your ad dollars can either fund Musk's vanity project or hold him to account."

Twitter didn't immediately respond to a request for comment. In an investor filing Monday, Twitter told advertisers "we have no planned changes to our commitment to brand safety" but that the company "cannot speculate on changes Elon Musk may make post closing."








Global brands called to boycott Twitter if content polices aren't upheld under Musk


Some of the nation's biggest brands including Coca-Cola, Disney and Kraft are facing calls to boycott Twitter if the company's soon-to-be owner, billionaire Elon Musk, rolls back content moderation policies limiting hate speech and election misinformation.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

I am confused by all of the rhetoric WRT Musk buying Twitter.

He says it is to allow people to speak openly, yet the "left" whines that the free speech protections need to be left in (!???!?!!!)
Does the "left" mean that for free speach to exist, there can only be one POV? And why does the other parties, ctr and rt, not call this out?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I am confused by all of the rhetoric WRT Musk buying Twitter.
> 
> He says it is to allow people to speak openly, yet the "left" whines that the free speech protections need to be left in (!???!?!!!)
> Does the "left" mean that for free speach to exist, there can only be one POV? And why does the other parties, ctr and rt, not call this out?


No, the left is simply call for what censoring that is in place stay in place, and that maybe more is needed


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SpaceX, the aerospace firm founded by Elon Musk, the world's wealthiest man, paid a flight attendant $250,000 to settle a sexual misconduct claim against Musk in 2018, Insider has learned.

The attendant worked as a member of the cabin crew on a contract basis for SpaceX's corporate jet fleet. She accused Musk of exposing his erect penis to her, rubbing her leg without consent, and offering to buy her a horse in exchange for an erotic massage, according to interviews and documents obtained by Insider.

The incident, which took place in 2016, is alleged in a declaration signed by a friend of the attendant and prepared in support of her claim. The details in this story are drawn from the declaration as well as other documents, including email correspondence and other records shared with Insider by the friend.









A SpaceX flight attendant said Elon Musk exposed himself and propositioned her for sex, documents show. The company paid $250,000 for her silence.


SpaceX paid a flight attendant $250,000 in severance after she accused Elon Musk of exposing himself and offering to buy her a horse in exchange for a sexual massage.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> SpaceX, the aerospace firm founded by Elon Musk, the world's wealthiest man, paid a flight attendant $250,000 to settle a sexual misconduct claim against Musk in 2018, Insider has learned.
> 
> The attendant worked as a member of the cabin crew on a contract basis for SpaceX's corporate jet fleet. She accused Musk of exposing his erect penis to her, rubbing her leg without consent, and offering to buy her a horse in exchange for an erotic massage, according to interviews and documents obtained by Insider.
> 
> ...



Yet we have no idea about what happened.

Is it true? I do not know, but $250k is nothing in a suit, don't ask me how I know...

Elon Musk as a hero is only eclipsed only by my dog George, who is a true hero!

You go Elon!

(and The left's censorship is UNETHICAL, period.)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Seems like this tactic has been used before

Go with what works


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Musk joins the growing ranks of men accused of sexual harassment years after the fact.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> Musk joins the growing ranks of men accused of sexual harassment years after the fact.


All within 24 hours of him becoming a Republican (or at least a non-democrat)

I am sure this is not a political thing

One other thing, she signed an NDA, I believe she owes my favorite African-American $250,000 or more.
AND!, given the current political environment, aren't African Americans exempt from criticism?

Just a thought...


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I'm just glad that somebody has the kahoonies and the $ to stand up to the whiny anti-free speech thugs who seem to think that free speech should only be allowed for themselves and those who agree with them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Musk joins the growing ranks of men accused of sexual harassment years after the fact.


Seems like he was accused years ago and paid if the story is true.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

painterswife said:


> Seems like he was accused years ago and paid if the story is true.


Where is that thumbs down button?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Seems like he was accused years ago and paid if the story is true.


After reading the story, it does seem like she was paid to not disclose the settlement agreement. I wonder when she will begin repaying the settlement since she violated that agreement.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Things didn't go my way? Smear em! Cancel em! Accuse them of racism, or rape, or something! Make laws against em! Disappear them! Anything to prevent anyone from pushing back against the narrative we want everyone to believe!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Another story is out.



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-jokes-letting-youtube-095539208.html


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Another story is out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-jokes-letting-youtube-095539208.html


While talking with Lex Fridman. Musk admitted to wanting to be a stand-up comedian. 

This story was pretty funny...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Glenn Greenwald *Nov 27, 2022* - It is hard to overstate *how manic, primal and unhinged is the reaction of corporate media employees to the mere prospect that new Twitter owner Elon Musk may restore a modicum of greater free speech to that platform. It was easy to predict — back when Musk was merely toying with the idea of buying Twitter and loosening some of its censorship restrictions — that there would be an all-out attack from Western power centers if he tried. 








The Media's Deranged Hysteria Over Elon Musk's Promised Restoration of Free Speech


It was easy to predict that there would be an all-out war from Western power centers if Musk sought to mildly reduce censorship on Twitter. Still, the media outdid itself.




systemupdate.substack.com


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Musk has always been a disruptor. He has become rich doing that. I did not believe that he would get Twitter but I was wrong. I also have no problem with him being in charge of it and making his own rules. If someone does not like that they can buy the company themselves or start their own. I also don't complain about Bezos, Gates or Ted owning all they do.


I think gates is someone to fear. He is so tired to the government and the government respects and ask his input and help. Like all the farm land he bought. The drugs he pushes and tests in 3rd world countries.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> As I said a few posts ago, when Elon first talked about taking Twitter - I tried real hard to not like him. And I still think Ma is a good chap. That is why he has been silenced by your hero, Xi


I cannot say I'm too thrilled with musk. He is pro transhumanism, and that gives me pause.

He is entertaining to watch, I suppose. The antics of the Rich and Famous are a diversion from reality...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> transhumanism


Why is transhumanism bad?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

_In those days men will seek death and will not find it; they will desire to die, and death will flee from them. _Revelations 9:6


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> _In those days men will seek death and will not find it; they will desire to die, and death will flee from them. _Revelations 9:6


Can transhumans not be "unplugged"?

Is the choice to become transhuman not voluntary?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Can transhumans not be "unplugged"?
> 
> Is the choice to become transhuman not voluntary?


No, actually. They can't be unplugged, and while it may appear to be voluntary at the moment, it is not far-fetched to speculate that there will be pressure to "plug in" - not unlike the pressure to be jabbed.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Can transhumans not be "unplugged"?
> 
> Is the choice to become transhuman not voluntary?


I guess it depends on who controls the plug. 

It may be requisite to buy or sell to become transhuman.

I really think you ought to consider getting sheep and/or cattle again. There is a distinct difference in your posting habits these days. Regardless, carry on.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Why is transhumanism bad... why is being human bad, that we need to transcend it? And with what? Technology, gene-editing? Is this the idea of the masses, or are our betters choosing this idea for us? (rhetorical question). The predictive programming in films has shown us the gilded path we're supposed to ride our stupid asses down. There was Surrogates with Bruce Willis and Gamer with Gerard Butler, for starters. I personally think that the Iron Man films planted the seed for a benevolent billionaire to be the savior of the world. Elon Musk is playing the hero of conservatives, saying the right things and championing free speech and etc., while he is working on brain chips, electric cars (which are anathema to freedom of movement) at the behest of the federal government which has made him with grants from our taxes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I guess it depends on who controls the plug.
> 
> It may be requisite to buy or sell to become transhuman.
> 
> I really think you ought to consider getting sheep and/or cattle again. There is a distinct difference in your posting habits these days. Regardless, carry on.


You would have to be more pointed for me to understand how my posts have changed. I don't think they have.

You seem to have mistaken my question as some form of support of transhumanism. Is a pacemaker a step toward transhumanism? Is a pacemaker less evil than a blue tooth connection to an implant in your brain connected to an app on your phone that makes you think you are on a beach in the Bahamas while in fact you are laying in your bed? 

I think the idea of transhumanism as being the mark of the beast is very plausible. 

The technology enabling transhumanism (whatever that evolves into and means along the way) will continue. Will I fight to stay off the matrix? I hope so. But, I might consider a pacemaker. 

So you know - I spent all day yesterday delivering beef off the farm to freezers all over the county.


----------

